

Dropbox Beefs Up Its Pro Feature Set, Now Offering 1TB of Storage for $10/Month - hoov
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/27/dropbox-pro-update/

======
baby
I still have 100Go. Do I have to cancel my plan and re-get it?

~~~
zuccs
No, it will update automatically within a couple of days.

------
pyed
they should offer 100Gb or 200Gb , I need more than 2 Gb, but defiantly not
1TB !!

~~~
michaelmior
I think $10/month is still a reasonable price for 200GB of storage. And most
of their customers are like you and probably won't use even close to the full
amount, so it's a big win for them.

